

Show HN:  "Random Gifts", our first project from the beaches of Thailand - kiwidrew
http://www.randomlittlegifts.com

======
kiwidrew
I've been on the beach in Thailand hacking with fellow HNer @mv this week, and
we've just launched our first little project. More to come so stay tuned. :)

Big shout-outs to Bootstrap, Flask, and Amazon EC2 for making it so easy (and
cheap!) to go from zero to hero...

